# Question On Lettuce For Beardies???



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

i know iceberg is no good but what about lambs lettuce or apollo lettuce are they ok oh and also what about lollo rosso and red oak leaf??????? :no1:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

exoticpetkeeper said:


> i know iceberg is no good but what about lambs lettuce or apollo lettuce are they ok oh and also what about lollo rosso and red oak leaf??????? :no1:


As long as you don't overdo it they shouldn't harm your beardie but they aren't exactly *good* for it - you'd be much better off buying spring greens from the supermarket and using those instead.


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

I buy mixed lettuce pre packs, which have lambs lettuce, lollo rosso, frisee, water cress, radichio(sp?), rocket, etc. i also give them little gem.


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> As long as you don't overdo it they shouldn't harm your beardie but they aren't exactly *good* for it - you'd be much better off buying spring greens from the supermarket and using those instead.


thanks my mam bought a bag of it in so i thought i would try it i wont give them much. cheers


----------



## exoticpetkeeper (May 30, 2007)

JAG Loves Beardies said:


> I buy mixed lettuce pre packs, which have lambs lettuce, lollo rosso, frisee, water cress, radichio(sp?), rocket, etc. i also give them little gem.


thats what it is a mixed lettuce pre pack. cheers


----------



## Twilightdreamer1979 (May 19, 2008)

I buy the bags like that - mixed leaf.

Some for me, 
some for the lizard, 
and some to help gut load the lizard's food....

Dandilyon leaves are cheaper and better for beardies. I've been trying to grow my own dandilyons in a pot indoors so I have a CLEAN supply of leaves. 
I've also jus bought a "living salad" from the supermarket. It's a little pot of growing salad greens, I've put it in my WD tank as I'm supposed to be encouraging him to geat more greens (FAT CHANCE!) and it helps keep any lose locusts gut loaded too : victory:

TD.x.


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Lettuce isn't great for them.

Have you seen this:

Nutrition Content


----------



## dobson (Dec 10, 2007)

*Salad for the Beardies*

Hi guys, Normally give mine spring greens but lately with all the Dandelions and clover about they are loving it. Mine love clover both the flowers and the Leaves. and its free in my garden so all the better.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re*

The biggest problem with the bags of mixed leaves and lettuce is that it is mainly lettuce, although some is good for getting fluids in the dragon its not good as a staple as it is mainly made up of water.

Tony


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

beardies love sugar snap peas... chop them up and watch them munch. sugar snap peas are ace for for crix to feed on too.. they last longer than lettuce and dont m,ake the crix boxes smell horrible... also they dont wilt under heat.. so all round a far better buy... peas are good too.. frozen peas then just defrost... easy to keep .... cheap etc

lettuce can give beardies swollen tummies kinda like wind... poor things LOL..

i also use blueberries ( expensive but boy do the beardies love them) and rocket


----------

